# DIY OLL algorithm 'cheat sheet'



## pipkiksass (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been meaning to learn full OLL for months. A long time ago, I printed Bob Burton's and Badmephisto's algs. Some of them I liked, for others I found algs in the Wiki, or from various other sources. I found myself carrying around various folded pieces of paper, some with algs crossed out, or notes, or diagrams that didn't correspond to the angle from which I performed an alg...

Anyway, when an alg slips out of my mind, or I confuse it with another one, I can never remember where I found it. So I decided to create a blank OLL algorithm 'cheat sheet'. It's nothing special, just a Word document, so can be opened in Word, OpenOffice, Pages, etc.. 

The advantages:

1. You can print out a copy without algs, and write them in by hand, consolidating your favourite algs from the wiki, or your website(s) of choice

2. You can rotate the gifs easily (right click > rotate) to show the angle from which you perform the selected OLL

3. You can then update the document, rotating gifs and typing in the algs, for a personalised OLL 'cheat sheet'. 

Hope it's of some use to someone. 

View attachment Blank OLL Sheet.zip

Pip


----------



## MrDemir (Mar 12, 2014)

gj , thanks.


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 12, 2014)

Too late, I already learned full OLL

Seriously though, good job on this! 
Learning full OLL is not as bad as you think btw. It took me a while to commit to it, but it's actually not too bad. There's still 2 that I always forget for some reason :/


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 12, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Too late, I already learned full OLL
> 
> Seriously though, good job on this!
> Learning full OLL is not as bad as you think btw. It took me a while to commit to it, but it's actually not too bad. There's still 2 that I always forget for some reason :/



Yeah I know it's not too bad. 

There's 2 algs I use which have the same 5 move setup, and I'm forever confusing them because I have OLLs scribbled down all over the place, as I've learnt them so intermittently.

Gj on full OLL - I'll be joining you there soon!


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 12, 2014)

I hope you don't mind me dropping in on your post.

It's only a day or two since I finished my own DIY cheat sheet(s) for OLL. I wasn't planning to share them but they may be of interest to other people contemplating OLL. I wasn't really planning to learn OLL when I started cubing but I seem to change my mind a lot. 

I started off by drawing a grid representing the corner and edge orientations. For me it was a nice way to become familiar with all of the shapes and look for any commonality in the algorithms.

I've done two sets of laminated cheats sheets for myself:

- Main sheet uses the grid layout seen below. Printed on a single sheet of A4 but double-sided (first photo)
- Learning sheets with half the number of algs per page, grouped as per the animation. Printed on 2 sheets of A4 but double-sided (second photo)











They're nothing special... just Word documents.

Feel free to make use of my work for yourselves. Just like the original post you can easily change the algs and rotate the images.

http://cubing.mikeg.me.uk/DIY/OLL_DIY.zip - without algorithms
http://cubing.mikeg.me.uk/DIY/OLL.zip - includes example algorithms and subtle changes to layout

It's not hard to create cheat sheets from scratch but these might be helpful to someone.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 12, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> I hope you don't mind me dropping in on your post.



Not at all - your gifs are way nicer than mine, so I'll probably use your docs instead of my own!  

I may edit your docs and repost them with no algs, unless you fancy doing this yourself? The idea of the thread is a 'DIY' alg sheet, so cubers can decide on their own algs for each case, rather than be influenced by someone else's collection. 

Most of my algs, personally, come from four main sources: Badmephisto, Bob Burton's CubeWhiz, Sarah Strong's cubing website, and Brad Cottom's OLL series on YouTube. I would highly recommend checking out as many different algs as possible for each case, especially if you aren't too keen on the first one you find.

Anyhoo, thanks for contributing to the thread, your docs are much prettier than mine!


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 12, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> I may edit your docs and repost them with no algs, unless you fancy doing this yourself?



I don't fancy it right now as I'm pretty tired but I'm happy for you to alter them on my behalf.



pipkiksass said:


> The idea of the thread is a 'DIY' alg sheet, so cubers can decide on their own algs for each case, rather than be influenced by someone else's collection.



Fair point. I think it's important to consider a variety of algorithms for each case.

Perhaps you can include the original sheets as "examples" as I think my colours and brackets are kinda helpful?



pipkiksass said:


> Most of my algs, personally, come from four main sources: Badmephisto, Bob Burton's CubeWhiz, Sarah Strong's cubing website, and Brad Cottom's OLL series on YouTube.



I also used BM, BB and SS plus Anthony Brookes, Lars Vandenberg, Ottozing (Cubing World series) and the Wiki. It wouldn't surprise me if I change one or two algorithms in the future but I think I'm happy with my current choices!



pipkiksass said:


> Anyhoo, thanks for contributing to the thread, your docs are much prettier than mine!



I'm glad you like my contribution. Thank Conrad Rider for VisualCube.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 12, 2014)

If you're going to organize by edges+corners, I would highly recommend laying out so that the components are always at the same angle.

It's a bit hard to read, but notice that the OELL has the same AUF in each column (similarly for OCLL in each row).
http://archive.garron.us/img/2014/oll-book.jpg

This way, you can scan for the OCLL AUF, then look across the row for the proper OELL.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 12, 2014)

umm... just btw You cannot print "gifs". gifs are moving images, not still ones.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 12, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> umm... just btw You cannot print "gifs". gifs are moving images, not still ones.



False and false.

(You can print them just like any other image format. GIFs don't need to be animated, even if that is their most popular remaining use case. Even if they were animated, you could always print some subset of the frames.)


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 12, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> If you're going to organize by edges+corners, I would highly recommend laying out so that the components are always at the same angle.



My only issue with this is that I prefer seeing the cases as I execute them, rather than the alg starting with y/U moves, as is common on the wiki and elsewhere, where alternative algs appear for individual cases. Maybe that's personal preference on my part though. 

I can understand why Logiqx has organised his cases as he has, and can only assume that the inconsistent angles are due to the reason I've just mentioned. 

I can see how grouping by OELL/OCLL will help for learning, and especially for recognition. I've always grouped by similar cases, but generally use the OCLL to distinguish awkward shapes and L cases especially. Sadly, I don't think it's possible to make a sortable word document (at least not with different orders of sorting), although it might be possible using Excel and a bit of VBA trickery. 

In my doc I chose to order by case number, because its just as arbitrary as any other ordering system, if slightly less useful! 

@Logiqx, I think I'll post tomorrow with a zip file containing your sheets sans algs, perhaps with some alternate orders, as well as your sheets with algs as currently. Something for everyone?!



RageCuber said:


> umm... just btw You cannot print "gifs". gifs are moving images, not still ones.



As Lucas said: gifs are still images; animated gifs are animated images. The gif format supports animation and all gifs can be printed.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 13, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> My only issue with this is that I prefer seeing the cases as I execute them, rather than the alg starting with y/U moves, as is common on the wiki and elsewhere, where alternative algs appear for individual cases. Maybe that's personal preference on my part though.



Certainly a valid argument. But for a generic alg sheet that others can use, a default structure would be more useful.
There will be AUFs, anyhow.



pipkiksass said:


> In my doc I chose to order by case number, because its just as arbitrary as any other ordering system, if slightly less useful!



I'd argue that my table ordering is not arbitrary, and also useful.
I've never been a fan of OLL charts organized by how the algs "feel", because I always recognize them by how they *look*.

EDIT: That reminds me, I need to do 3x(3x3) tables for CLS some time.


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> It's a bit hard to read, but notice that the OELL has the same AUF in each column (similarly for OCLL in each row).
> http://archive.garron.us/img/2014/oll-book.jpg



It's really cool to see your sketch from 2011. Thanks for sharing it!

In an early version of my 8x8 grid, I experimented with a specific EOLL on each row but in the end I liked seeing identical shapes in adjacent cells. I find it easier to locate specific shapes in my diagram but your layout certainly has more rigour. A specific case can be located in your grid even whilst blindfold whereas mine assumes that someone will just scan for the shape.



pipkiksass said:


> My only issue with this is that I prefer seeing the cases as I execute them, rather than the alg starting with y/U moves, as is common on the wiki and elsewhere, where alternative algs appear for individual cases. Maybe that's personal preference on my part though.



I'd have to say that is my current preference as well... I like to see each case in its starting position. In my sheets, I think this is fine but using the table structure suggested by Lucas, I think it works better to have consistent AUF.



pipkiksass said:


> @Logiqx, I think I'll post tomorrow with a zip file containing your sheets sans algs, perhaps with some alternate orders, as well as your sheets with algs as currently. Something for everyone?!



How about adding a layout near-identical to the one by Lucas but on its side (i.e. OCLL columns)? OCLL columns work well in the A4 format because Sune + Anti-Sune, Bruno + H, U + T all look the same from above. My existing sheets have related OCLLs on the same page to ensure that identical shapes are also on the same page. It would make sense to standardise the AUF on that table as well. People can decide for for themselves if they wish to rotate the images during their DIY activities. 

If you'd like to discuss anything prior to the next upload or would like it double-checked, feel free to PM.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey, does anyone know where to find sheets like these, but for the PLL cases? I am currently learning my last few PLL's and it would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice, that's exactly what I did with CLL


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 13, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Anyway, when an alg slips out of my mind, or I confuse it with another one, I can never remember where I found it.



So I am not the only one.. LOL I even forget OLL's that I have been using over a year.. Good stuff Pip!


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep great, thanks. My problem is that I learned OLL by drilling the algs over and over. So I can execute them just fine, but for several I just forget which alg goes with which case, which makes it kinda useless knowing them . So this will help.

BTW, I like the consistent AUF layout. For some cases I recognise corner and edge patterns separately.


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 13, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey, does anyone know where to find sheets like these, but for the PLL cases? I am currently learning my last few PLL's and it would be very helpful. Thanks!



I made similar similar sheets for PLL but with different types of features highlighted. Here's one of them as an example:






These were created to help myself whilst learning PLL but you are welcome to use them as well:
http://cubing.mikeg.me.uk/DIY/PLL.zip - example algorithms
http://cubing.mikeg.me.uk/DIY/PLL_DIY.zip - without algorithms


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 13, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yep great, thanks. My problem is that I learned OLL by drilling the algs over and over.



I've kind of been learning it the other way around. I've been focused on recognition and AUF before the algorithm(s). I'm trying to train myself to think "case -> solution", kind of like using a database index as opposed to a full / partial table scan. For me it's less an issue of determining which algorithm of many will solve a case and just getting the the initial link established in my head.

I think I need to encounter a case about half a dozen times during real solves before my recall becomes automatic. Doing OLLs in a random order then solving the result is probably a good way to practice my recall as well (without using a computer). Maybe I'll try that at some time.

I hope my algorithm recall doesn't degrade like my abaility to recall peoples names. I often forget names at awkward moments but my capacity for technical stuff is still fine. I'm another one of the old brigade getting into cubing (currently 41).

I have no idea whether I'll start mixing algorithms up later on but it seems to be going ok so far... I'm approximately half way but taking it very slowly. I'm in no particular hurry... too many things going on in my life.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> for a generic alg sheet that others can use, a default structure would be more useful… There will be AUFs, anyhow.



Agreed. I was about to say this:



Logiqx said:


> It would make sense to standardise the AUF on that table as well. People can decide for for themselves if they wish to rotate the images during their DIY activities.



But Logiqx said it for me! 



Lucas Garron said:


> I'd argue that my table ordering is not arbitrary, and also useful.



I was referring to the ‘traditional’ grouping (Badmephisto, Wiki and elsewhere) of OLLs by either count of oriented edges or patterns, such as ‘L’ shapes, etc.. Clearly, grouping by OCLL or OELL is not arbitrary!



Logiqx said:


> How about adding a layout near-identical to the one by Lucas but on its side (i.e. OCLL columns)?



OOoo… will have a play and PM you the results!!!



MarcelP said:


> So I am not the only one.. LOL I even forget OLL's that I have been using over a year.. Good stuff Pip!



I learnt both PLL and OLL based on my perceived probability of a case coming up in a solve (i.e. if I did an Ao50 and (I thought) case came up 6 times, I’d learn the alg). As a result, there are some 1-look OLLs that I’ve known for over a year… and these are some of the ones I forget, especially if I learn a new alg with similar setup.



mark49152 said:


> BTW, I like the consistent AUF layout. For some cases I recognise corner and edge patterns separately.



Another vote for consistent AUF. I think that’s definitely the way forward. I’ll have a go at consolidating the various docs so far published, and see what I can come up with!


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> I've never been a fan of OLL charts organized by how the algs "feel", because I always recognize them by how they *look*.



Ditto.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 13, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> I've kind of been learning it the other way around. I've been focused on recognition and AUF before the algorithm(s). I'm trying to train myself to think "case -> solution", kind of like using a database index as opposed to a full / partial table scan. For me it's less an issue of determining which algorithm of many will solve a case and just getting the the initial link established in my head.


I think execution and recognition can be (and maybe always are) learned as separate things. Then as you say, there's a "link" which must also be learned.

For example, take the two cases with H corners and L edges. I recognise those cases exactly that way. I learned execution as wide double Sune, and learned finger tricks that work for me. I can do those algs pretty smoothly, and had them well-practised before ever attempting to incorporate them into solves.

Now, how do I connect recognition and execution in a solve? associating an alg pattern with a case pattern is easy enough. But how to remember which alg is which? And how to AUF? That's what I mean by "link", and for me it's a third thing to learn, in addition to recognition and execution (maybe some people think of this as part of recognition, but I don't).

For these cases, my link is as follows: put the side with the solid 3-bar to the left, then do the alg that starts by turning the good edge at either UF or UB downwards.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 13, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> Ditto.



Me too. Bad Mephisto's sheets are great for learning but they have very similar looking cases quite far apart so are less good for reference. I too have bundles of hand drawn sheets in my pockets. Still working on PLL mainly though. 

I'm 41 too.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> I made similar similar sheets for PLL but with different types of features highlighted. Here's one of them as an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! This will definitely help me!


----------



## nikhil647 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you for the cheat sheet,


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 17, 2014)

I re-jigged my OLL cheat sheets to make them "DIY" format and changed the AUFs to be consistent for easier viewing (corners and edges).






There is an A4 and and A3 version:










If they are of any use to you then feel free to download them and tweak to suit your own preferences:

http://cubing.mikeg.me.uk/DIY/OLL_DIY.zip - without algorithms

*http://cubing.mikeg.me.uk/DIY*/OLL.zip - includes example algorithms and subtle changes to layout

It's not hard to create cheat sheets from scratch but these might be helpful to someone.


----------



## ABlueAvocado (Jun 18, 2017)

God bless this guy


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 18, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> I've been meaning to learn full OLL for months. A long time ago, I printed Bob Burton's and Badmephisto's algs. Some of them I liked, for others I found algs in the Wiki, or from various other sources. I found myself carrying around various folded pieces of paper, some with algs crossed out, or notes, or diagrams that didn't correspond to the angle from which I performed an alg...
> 
> Anyway, when an alg slips out of my mind, or I confuse it with another one, I can never remember where I found it. So I decided to create a blank OLL algorithm 'cheat sheet'. It's nothing special, just a Word document, so can be opened in Word, OpenOffice, Pages, etc..
> 
> ...


I do this whenever I am learning any alg sets


----------



## rmblr (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks to all the contributors in this thread so far!

Inspired by the DIY posts, I've re-jiggered them into a single page 3 Look LL reference suitable for those learning ZZ.


----------

